
Reply form: terrible formatting. - tx

======
tx
I wonder why I have such limited formatting options in the "Reply" form (the
one I'm writing this in right now). I can't even break my own lines. For
instance if I want to make a few points/suggestions while replying to someone,
I can't start them with new lines, like this: \- 1st line \- 2nd line \- 3rd
line (they'll show up all in a row)

Should be as simple as replacing /n with <BR>

~~~
pg
I'm gradually going to support more markdown. I don't have libraries for this
stuff...

~~~
ralph
Can we have a taller text area before then. There's little visibility of
context. I end up using a Firefox extension to hotlink it into vi for more
complex posts.

